# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  bijele naslage na jeziku

## nn24

zanima me da li je normalna pojava da beba (stara 8 dana) ima ponekad bijele naslage na jeziku? da li je to od mlijeka? ima li razloga za uzbunu?
inace, ne cini mi se da ga to nesto smeta ili da ga bole usta

----------


## Leina mama

Vjerojatno je soor. Pročitaj tekst na portalu: http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=111&Show=1509

Možeš i ukucati soor u Pretražnik, pa "pročeprkati" po iskustvima drugih mama.

 :Kiss:   i vibram da bebica bude dobro.

----------


## TIZA2

Kupi Daktarin oralni gel i proći će za dan-dva. A možeš se posavjetovati sa patronažnom. Nije ništa strašno ali treba na vrijeme spriječiti da ne ode u želuček   :Smile:

----------


## Sun

nn24,

bijele naslage nakon dojenja su normalna stvar, ostaci mlijeka i razlikuju se od naslaga gljivica (mliječac ili soor) po tome što se mogu lako gazicom odstraniti.

Pročitaj tekst kojeg ti je linkala Leina mama pa ćeš vidjeti koji su simptomi gljivica.

Ako uočih kod vas koji od simptoma, možeš nazvati sos telefon ili postaviti pitanje (a možda i nađeš odgovor među brojnim temama na pdf-u problemi i poteškoće kod dojenja

 :Love:

----------


## Tsumami

Ja bih prvo zamolila patronažnu neka virne bebi u usta, nema smisla da joj daješ Daktarin ako nije mliječac. 

Ako jest mliječac, i ako dojiš, savjetujem ti da osim što ćeš bebici poslije podoja dati Daktarin, isto mažeš i na svoje bradavice, obavezno.

----------


## nn24

zvala sam danas patronaznu- prekrasna zena, dosla u subotu, rekla je da zasad nije mlijecac
hvala na savjetima
ona mi je rekla da ako bude neka mazem rojazolom, koja je razlika izmedu njega i daktarina?

----------


## Tsumami

Mislim da je Daktarin originalni. I čini mi se da u Rojazolu ima šećera. Mi smo bili koristili Daktarin i bio nam je fakat ok. I meni za bradavice također. Ajde, baš super da nije mliječac. :D

----------


## Sun

ista stvar drugi proizvođač   :Smile:

----------


## makita

Pročitala sam tekst o soor-u što je isto što i mliječac. Sestra nam je na pregledu rekla da imamo naslage i da ih čistimo sterilnom gazom natopljenom u prokuhanu vodu ili kamilicu. Nije nam dala nikakve lijekove. Jesmo mi u nekoj početnoj fazi mliječca pa lijek ne treba... :? 
Iiii...moram priznat da me ovaj tekst s portala samo zbunjuje :/

----------


## Sun

makita soor ili mliječac uzrokuje gljivica candida alb.
Ako je patronažna zaključila da se radi o sooru onda bi ga trebalo tretirati lijekom jer od samog struganja se ne bude gljivica povukla. Ili ona nije sigurna da li se radi o sooru pa ti je rekla da pokušaš par dana odstraniti gazicom čisto da se uvjeri radi li se o gljivicama.

Jel ima beba još koji od simptoma (kliktanje dok doji, crvena guza)
kako izgledaju tvoje bradavice, ima li promjena u izgledu? Pecka li te? Osjećaš li kakve bolove?
Jeste pile antibiotik u zadnje vrijeme ti ili beba?

----------


## makita

Patronažna mi je prije tjedan rekla da mu samo mlijeko ostaje u ustima i da ga trebam čistiti, a sestra prekjučer na sistematskom je naslage nazvala mliječac. Ja nisam znala da je to drugi naziv za soor, pa nisam priupitivala :/ 
Dok doji, poneki podoj klikta, poneki ne. Kad "glasno" doji, tad je nekako uznemirena ili barem aktivna. Guza se zacrveni, al to i nestane, trenutno smo u redu, nez crvenila, zadnje se povuklo ima 5-6 dana. Grčići-kolike-su nas uhvatile prije 10ak 15 dana.
Antibiotik nismo pili, meni su bradavice sasvim u redu. jedino ponekad osijećam- između podoja najčešće-ko da mi trnci prođu kroz kanaliće-al sam to povezivala sa naviranjem mlijeka.

E, jedino mi je neobično što me zaboli kad Damir doji, al sam mislila da smo se krivo namjestili il da on jače vuče prije nego bude LD

Koliko često trebam čistiti mali jezik-jer malac negoduje  :Sad:

----------


## Sun

Mislim da ćeš na kraju ipak morati po neki od lijekova protiv gljivica (daktarin ili rojazol gel il nistatin kapi). To se maže obično 4 puta dnevno, uvijek nakon podoja. Najbolje gazicom omotati prst, nanjeti gel pa razmazati po cijeloj unutrašnjosti bebinih usta. Istovremeno treba tretirati i bradavice: isto nakon podoja, oprati običnom vodom, nježno osušiti pa namazati i ostaviti da upije. Trebala bi izbjegavati jastučiće ili ih mijenjati čim se namoče.
Trebala bi također izbaciti iz prehrane slatkiše, a ubaciti jogurt lgg.

Terapiju bi trebala provoditi barem dva tjedna (bez obzira što simptomi nestaju već nakon par dana)

 :Love:

----------


## Bepina55

Moja curka imala bijele naslage i nakon svih terapija i mojih i njenih, da bi se ispostavilo da uopće nije bio soor. Ne znam što je bilo, nije ju smetalo, ja bi tu i tamo prošla lagano sa gazicom i kada je počela nadohrana naslage su nestale, tako da može bit od mlijeka, nema što drugo.  :Smile:

----------


## Bepina55

Moja curka imala bijele naslage i nakon svih terapija i mojih i njenih, da bi se ispostavilo da uopće nije bio soor. Ne znam što je bilo, nije ju smetalo, ja bi tu i tamo prošla lagano sa gazicom i kada je počela nadohrana naslage su nestale, tako da može bit od mlijeka, nema što drugo.  :Smile:

----------


## makita

Koliko vremena treba da se te naslage "naslažu" u debljem sloju. Jer kod nas se evo već danima stanje ne mijenja. Naslaga ima više samo odmah nakon podoja, a nakon sat-dva ja to što je nešto bjeliji jezik ne bih nazvala naslagama :/ 
Valjda patronažna i medicinska sestra nisu bile u krivu...ili, bolje da kažem nadam se da su bile u krivu i da nemamo mliječac...jel i to moguće :?

----------


## jedna zdenka

Evo da se i ja priključim jer više ni sama ne znam jel se radio o sooru ili mliječnim naslagama. Mi imamo bjelji jezik kad se probudimo a nakon sisanja mi se čini da dio naslaga nestane. Ispočetka lijepo cica, ali što više treba vući to je nemirnija te se počne bacakati i puštati cicu. Ostali simptomi baš i nisu vidljivi. Guza ok, ne klikta dok doji, možda malo više prducka i stolice su nam zelenkastije ali to je sve. Sutra idemo na prvi sistematski pa ću vidjet što kaže pedica. Možda je štrajk dojenja?  :?  :?

----------

